# Shrimp + fertiliser



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I need to know what fertilisers to avoid for shrimp. I am talking about water collum types. 

I was using plat gro with iron, but it seems to contain 0.0005% chealted copper. Is that safe?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

I don't think 0.0005% copper will do any harm, I mean ppl use flourish line by seachem and it has 0.05% if I remember correctly and it's fine

I never had a problem using trace, and it contained some odd % of copper and it was fine


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

Perhaps, then, I should ask what is a bad fert for a tank which has shrumps


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

i know copper is bad, but you have to OD a lot of mix ferts to get any high reading on copper

not sure what else though


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I may get a bottle of flourish. it's copper is 0.0001


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Trace amounts are fine with Shrimp - I haven't heard of any of the available ferts having negative effects on shrimp.


----------



## Sunstar (Jul 29, 2008)

I was concerned. They seem to be okay with the flouris thus far.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

There should be no problem; I don't personally own shrimp, but I believe dekstr uses the same trace element mix that I do, and he keeps shrimp as well. The amount of copper in the trace mix we use is much higher than the one that you have.


----------

